# Impossible de relever mes mails avec Mail



## julie.ledieu (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai récemment configuré l'application Mail afin de récupérer mes mails en provenance de ma boîte Hotmail. Cette configuration a été accepté, le compte est donc configuré mais je ne reçois aucun messages. 
Lorsque je clique sur "relever", rien ne se passe. 
Cependant je reçois correctement les actualités Apple.

Pourriez-vous m'aider à régler ce problème ?

A l'avance, merci !

P.S. : je reçois ce message d'erreur : 
Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte ou réessayez.
Le serveur a renvoyé l&#8217;erreur La connexion au serveur «*pop3.live.com*» sur le port 110 a expiré.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, plus précisément de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

julie.ledieu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai récemment configuré l'application Mail afin de récupérer mes mails en provenance de ma boîte Hotmail. Cette configuration a été accepté, le compte est donc configuré mais je ne reçois aucun messages.
> Lorsque je clique sur "relever", rien ne se passe.
> ...



Sous Avancé :

Port 995 - et activer SSL dans les préférences


----------

